# اصنع بنفسك شلال اصطناعي شرح بالصورة



## بيبرس العراق (19 أبريل 2012)

السلام عليكم

صنع شلال اصطناعي بنفسك شرح بالصورة سهل جدا

ترتيب الحجر او طابوق كاشكل الشلال حسب تصميمك لبناء هيكل وقتي تغلف الطابوق بالسلفر طلي السلفر بالمادة الرزن ثم التلوين


----------



## المهندس احمد 2014 (21 يناير 2014)

الله ينور عليك


----------



## مهندس ضياوي (6 فبراير 2014)

شكرا


----------



## MBA1983 (13 يونيو 2014)

رائع شكراً لك


----------



## wael_QWE (1 يونيو 2016)

مشكور


----------

